
Google Chrome Bookmark Sync Coming - newacc
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=218900529
======
blasdel
I basically don't use bookmarks -- I can either search for it in Google, or
it's open in a tab.

What would be especially awesome is live tab backup / sync, so that the tabs
in some of my windows are automatically there when I switch computers,
including position and form contents.

